# Because only a Poodle can rock a Blue Mohawk :)



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh yes.....I found the pics I took after I gave Helmet (my mini poodle) a blue mohawk. hehehehehe

My boyfriend was so ashamed....he wouldn't walk Helmet for weeks. hehehe


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

Woops....didn't get the pics attached. Try again!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah ha, that's a pretty funny look! Especially in that last shot, haha.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Ahem, my Maltese will be getting a blue mohawk in the coming weeks, so there! (J/K) You little guy looks awesome, what did you use for color?


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Ahem, my Maltese will be getting a blue mohawk in the coming weeks, so there! (J/K) You little guy looks awesome, what did you use for color?


Hahaha!! That sounds awesome! I'd love to see that! To be honest, I'm not sure. I found a groomer not far from my mom's house and they do it. I just throw them a few ideas and they do the magic. The girls there like doing Helmet...they said it breaks up the monotony of doing the same thing every time-and he's a champ about being still. 

I want to spike it...but I don't want gel getting it Helmet's eyes. I'm going to do it....but if I can ever find some "no cry' stuff, I'll give it a run.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

HAHA! That is absolutely adorable, I love how you can see his tail wagging in the last one.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hahhaha so cool , I bet you get stopped all the time when you walk him or take him out.


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

lol! We do get stopped a lot....but it's more of a "Aww....doggy...." and then "Oh cool!! This dog has a mohawk!!"

Thank you guys!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He is a gorgeous little guy.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Fantastic  Love it. 

I'm getting the creative itch again.... lol I can't believe Jazz is STILL white. I think this is a reccord for me hehe.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Just strap a loin cloth on and an indian headband with feather and you got yourself a little indian brave!!


----------

